# Can any DCC throttle be used as a straight DC throttle?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there such a DCC power supply (throttle) that can be used as a conventional DC throttle for the present time? 

I have around 22 older locomotives (mid 90's) I *don't* want to sell and *don't* want to upgrade to DCC (due to cost and labor). At least for now. Instead, I want to use them as-is, they all run fine.

I need two new "throttles" to go with an existing DC 'transistorized' throttle with wired walk around 'cabs'. I have a home built, dual DC PS, but it is very heavy using two conventional xformers.
Can any DCC throttles be used in the conventional DC mode so I don't have to upgrade twice?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The DCC throttles alone...simple answer is NO.But some DCC sets (Digitrax is one) allow running DC engines on the layout using adress 00.This is called "zero stretching" and is somewhat like DC current for the loco to see.However,it is in no way natural DC...you'll notice that the engine "sings" sitting still...not recommended for long periods so it's better you remove the loco from track when not actually running.Not all systems allow this...check your instruction booklet or simply try it...it can only not work.If so,don't leave the loco on track.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there some way of turning off the AC signal riding on top of the DC?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

No. There is no "AC signal riding on top of the DC". There is no DC current involved at all with DCC.

DCC applies AC current to the rails. Period. The address 00 trick (which is not supported by all DCC systems by the way) sends more of the signal to one polarity or the other somehow to trick the motor into responding, but it's still actually an AC current, which is what makes the motor buzz.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No, No way to turn a DCC throttle into a DC only throttle!
As everyone else has said Zero stretching possibly will give you some use of DC locos on a DCC system.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, so much for that idea.


----------

